# Redish feathers



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

I thought this chicken stayed dirty at first but I checked it out today and she has reddish feathers coming in anyone know why? Came from TSC


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's an amber link


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Ok I'm new to this whats that supposed to be exactly LoL I understand the sex link part but hat are the breeds?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Delaware rooster over Rhode Island Red hen


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Acually white rock roo, not Delaware.... sorry


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Thanks she's a really friendly bird.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya I've been wanting some for myself


----------

